# 17 Years Ago Today. Kurt Cobain



## malicifice (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow forgot how long ago that was. So here ya go.
Q: what was the last thing to go through Kurt cobains mind.
A: his teeth


----------



## Muffy (Apr 5, 2011)

Kurt was murdered.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

damn, that is crazy it is that long ago.. i knew this other raver dude who died on the same day as kurt.. he od'ed up in nyc.. two people i really liked dead on the same day...

time flies when your having fun..


----------



## Kolchak420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sung to the tune of the Carly Simon song "You're So Vain":

Currrt Cobaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain,
They'll make the next album without you,
...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kolchak420 said:


> Sung to the tune of the Carly Simon song "You're So Vain":
> 
> Currrt Cobaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain,
> They'll make the next album without you,
> ...


 yah, like that shit band that came out of nirvana is even close to how great nirvana was.. they blow, and who ever told dave grohl to get off of the drums and start singing should be shot..


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

malicifice said:


> Wow forgot how long ago that was. So here ya go.
> Q: what was the last thing to go through Kurt cobains mind.
> A: his teeth



dude literatly you made me spit my drink EVERYWHERE great q and a lol


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, like that shit band that came out of nirvana is even close to how great nirvana was.. they blow, and who ever told dave grohl to get off of the drums and start singing should be shot..



dude no lie i said the same dame thing in another thread dave grohl should not be singing and be back on the drums oh wait... he is.... 

[video=youtube;vF8Hug8ISMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF8Hug8ISMQ[/video]


----------



## Muffy (Apr 5, 2011)

Foo Fighters are good.


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad hes gone, what a oxygen stealing prick.


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2011)

Muffy said:


> Kurt was murdered.


 for sure it had to be, I was mad when he died


----------



## april (Apr 5, 2011)

beardo said:


> for sure it had to be, I was mad when he died


Ya i was a hard core Nirvana fan back in the day, had all the tapes, t-shirts, posters and books, a few stories said his arm was not long enough to hold the shot gun and pull the trigger and have it angled the way it was, I say the crazy crack hoe Courtney had something to do with it. Atleast Francis bean is smart and staying away from the money grubbing joke of a women. 

Remember it's better to burn out then to fade away


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2011)

april said:


> Ya i was a hard core Nirvana fan back in the day, had all the tapes, t-shirts, posters and books, a few stories said his arm was not long enough to hold the shot gun and pull the trigger and have it angled the way it was, I say the crazy crack hoe Courtney had something to do with it. Atleast Francis bean is smart and staying away from the money grubbing joke of a women.
> 
> Remember it's better to burn out then to fade away


Not easy to shoot yourself like he did, and wouldn't most rich users just OD if they wanted to do it?


----------



## Muffy (Apr 6, 2011)

beardo said:


> Not easy to shoot yourself like he did, and wouldn't most rich users just OD if they wanted to do it?


They say that's how he tried to do it some few days before he was killed.


----------



## Stroker (Apr 6, 2011)

april said:


> Ya i was a hard core Nirvana fan back in the day, had all the tapes, t-shirts, posters and books, a few stories said his arm was not long enough to hold the shot gun and pull the trigger and have it angled the way it was, I say the crazy crack hoe Courtney had something to do with it. Atleast Francis bean is smart and staying away from the money grubbing joke of a women.
> 
> Remember it's better to burn out then to fade away



BULLSHIT Courtney loved him!!


----------



## Unnk (Apr 6, 2011)

lol openly they loved each other on the outside but in disclosure they FOUGHT ALOT though


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

I was a huge nirvana fan, I still remember the day after he did it in school, real somber....I was 14 years old...that day a legend died...


----------



## mame (Apr 6, 2011)

I read the biography, "Heavier than Heaven" (I think thats the one anyway, it was a while ago) and from reading the book I doubt Courtney Love killed him. Cobain had a thing about suicide... said his family had "suicide genes"... Courtney Love is the reason his suicide attempt via OD failed that night.. she woke up. It just doesn't really add up to courtney love killing him, maybe assisted suicide(not the way it was done ofc) but not murder.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

how strange i would start a grunge thread today too... Kurdt wanted to be in the 27 club and marrying courtney just pushed him right along. all he ever wanted was to be Mark Arm and when he became David Lee Roth he was fucking BUMMED! bottom line; he hated being a rockstar & i don't blame him in the least.


----------



## april (Apr 6, 2011)

plus his tox report indicated he was too messed up to even be able to open his eyes


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

i had heard some shit that he was stoned and dropped the baby and courtney flipped out on him big time ah calling him a piece of shit junkie, which is great cuz i would bet money on the fact that she probably used when she was prego with the kid..
anyhoo's, heard he got all kinds of depressed about the whole thing, and well, he blew his head off as a result..


----------

